# Mounting To Craftsman Table Saw (315.228110)



## TRD Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum and routing in general.

I purchased an entry level Craftsman, fixed base. I have an older Craftsman table saw with accessory table - table has 2.5" diameter hole and rectangular bolt pattern for mounting plate. The official router mounting kit is no longer available.

My questions are:

(1) Is there a universal mount compatible with my table saw?

(2) If not, can I fabricate one fairly easily? My initial thoughts were: 1/2" plywood with the corners chamfered to fit, thru holes to match the bolt pattern in the accessory table, a 2.5" +/- hole for the bit and countersunk holes to match the bolt pattern in the router base. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Well....*

Dave
Could you post a picture of the table saw your wanting to mount the router too?

Also, I would advise against putting a router in a table saw. The height is just too low. Your going to waste time taking it in and out too.

You can build a router table that would set on your bench top that would be much better. 

Al


----------



## TRD Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

*Pics Attached*

Thanks for the reply - pics attached.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Dave. Your saw is a clone of the Ryobi BT3000 (or BT3100) and shares the same router mounting plate. The factory kit with router fence is still available for around $100 complete, and this one on the big auction site at $65 (Router Mounting Kit Fits Ryobi BT3100 BT3000 Sears 22811 Ryobi 4950301 | eBay) at $65 would be a pretty good deal. It's possible to make your own easily enough, but if you can catch that auction deal it'll save some time. 

Basically--cut a plate to fit the recess on the bottom of the extension wing, mount router to plate, mount plate to wing. the kit includes a bracket to help stabilize the wing.

Owned a BT3000 for nearly 20 years--has a few limitiations, but a surprisingly solid saw that has some flexibility to offset the limitations. 

earl


----------



## TRD Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Earl, picked it up.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dave.......I'd be very interested to hear how your progress goes. I have an inherited Craftsman table saw that has the router table wing on it. I have previously left it set up with a smaller craftsman router that has a rack and pinion height adjustment, just for use with a 3/8" bit for slotting. The routers's casting actually broke, and I found that the table saw wing's mounting holes for the router match up with ONLY that particular model of router!

So I am anxious to find out how your setup works out, because it's nice to have that dedicated setup to use instead of having to change bits and readjust my regular router and table for just that operation. Thanks. Jim


----------



## TRD Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

I will update this thread after I receive and install.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope it works well for you Dave. 

@Jim--if you've got the 22811 saw, the mounting plate should work. It was actually drilled for one of the Ryobi routers that was also branded as Craftsman, but could certainly be drilled for any mounting pattern you need. You might check the forum at BT3Central.com for some additional thoughts. 

earl


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Earl.


----------



## TRD Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

*Router Mounting Kit Install Pics*

Installed the Ryobi Router Mounting Kit on my Craftsman 315.228110 accessory table. Everything fits perfectly - thanks to everyone.


----------



## TRD Hunter (Feb 21, 2015)

*Wide Table Kit for Craftsman 315.228110*

Has anyone had luck tracking down the wide table kit (Ryobi Part No. 4730300) for the subject saw?


----------



## russde (Aug 13, 2010)

Check with the fellows at bt3central.com, very helpful group.


----------

